# TopSpec Tokens??



## JustKickOn (27 April 2012)

Noticed my bags of feed had tokens on, so cut out out of the last bag of feed to look on the website.

It says to join the members area to find current special offers available using the tokens, but I can't find anything about any special offers..?

Is anybody able to enlighten me on this??

Thanks L


----------



## sonjafoers (27 April 2012)

No 

I've got loads and can't for the life of me find anything either!


----------



## Horseyjen! (27 April 2012)

Me neither I might ring them Monday I only noticed today must've thrown loads away


----------



## CrazyMare (28 April 2012)

I noticed them on the bag in the shop, but not on the Comprehensive balancer, just on the cheaper ones?


----------



## sonjafoers (29 April 2012)

Mine are from their Performance Cubes, I've never found any on the Comprehensive Balancer and I'm not sure what other products they're on.


----------



## starryeyed (29 April 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one!! Couldn't find anything about them either and I've collected quite a few now!


----------



## JustKickOn (29 April 2012)

I just switched form leisure time to their new cool balancer, never noticed them on the LT but have on the CB. Horseyjen!, would be interested if you rang them and found out what they had to say?
Unless they have just recently come up with the token idea and are letting people build them up??


----------



## Darkwater (2 March 2013)

Sorry to drag up an ancient post, but I found it via search and just wondered if anybody ever found out what the tokens were for as I have just found one on a bag of comprehensive balancer and have never seen them before and have been using a range of topspec products for years!


----------



## JustKickOn (5 March 2013)

Coincidentally, I just checked my thread history and saw this had revived.
I've not got about 30 points worth of tokens, and still can't find anything in the members area!!!


----------



## georgiegirl (5 March 2013)

Ive got a load too! Might be dropping them an email....


----------



## Allfourfeet (6 March 2013)

Just in case any one was still wondering. I emailed topspec earlier about something conpletly unrelated but slipped in questions about the tokens on my reply and they said they are for a reward scheme which is currently being finalised


----------



## starryeyed (8 March 2013)

^ ooooh! I'd better keep collecting!


----------



## andytiger (9 March 2013)

Hi I have been collecting tokens for a couple of year  on new bags they have started doing a loyalty scheme  I think it's 8 tokens and you get a free bag of feed 
The older tokens can be exchanged for blue chip clothing each token is eqvilant for £2 off there merchandise I got a a hoodie and a neck warmer you have to ring them up and they will send you a form out  hope this helps. Xx


----------



## JustKickOn (9 March 2013)

Allfourfeet said:



			Just in case any one was still wondering. I emailed topspec earlier about something conpletly unrelated but slipped in questions about the tokens on my reply and they said they are for a reward scheme which is currently being finalised 

Click to expand...

Oh brilliant, thank you.

Also, if anybody is interested, if you log into the members area, they have a voucher for money off their Cool Balancer, I got mine through the other day. All you have to do is e-mail and send your name and address.


----------

